# The scoop on Anglers bloodworms.



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

I talked to a reliable source the other day that bought some bloodworms at a local Balt/Wash tackle shop. 

The owner of said shop told him that in order to recoup some profit on old bloodworms, they sell all the old and dieing bloodworms to Anglers.

You know if Anglers buys them from one shop, they buy from the others also. Suddenly the picture is very clear as to why Anglers bloodworms are so bad most of the time......Tightlines


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

*Makes sense*

In a pinch I bought some Bloods from them last week and thats exactly what they were like --Dead and Dying, not to mention small. Holiday Sports is the best place I have found. Great bunch of guys there to. You can check out the worms before you buy. $8.25 a dozen ($10.00 or more at stranglers)


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Holidays is it*

There the best deal in town right now if youre looking for jumbo bloodworms. They sell jumbos buy the half dozen and there worth it. Nice guys there too.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, I bought a dozen from Angler's this morning....They were tiny was having to hook up two of them at a time just to see them on the hook, and yup, they were pretty dead....won't be buying any from them anymore.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

Two weeks ago they charged me $10 for a dozen and now it’s $10.49 a dozen and they are mostly skinny and dying. They maintain they buy from the same 2 suppliers that every other B&T shop in the area buys from.

Although I'll have to go to SPSP via the south side of the Beltway to take advantage of cheaper and better bloods at Holiday Sports, I'm willing to give it a try.

Has anyone compared "Strangler's" prices such as sinkers/hooks to others? They about the same or are they ripping poeple off too?

Thanks for the info Hat!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Anglers is high on everything!*

The same sandspike you can buy at HS for about 6 clams each are 12 something there!

I got 4 6oz pyramids on last Mon afternoon. They charged me $5.08 but no one else had them.  At least they wern't dead. ....Tightlines


----------



## Al Torney (May 10, 2003)

*Angler's Bloodies*

Number !, name the reliable source. I doubt Anglers or any other dealer buys old bloodworms. I've had no problems with Angler's boodworms in the 35 yrs I've shopped their store. Their prices for tackle are on the high side I'll go along with that. I was paying 10.00 a dozen just about everywhere in the Annapolis area last year. At 2.25 a gallon it isn't econical to go too far out of the way to save a buck on bait.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry Al, I'll take the 5th on my source*

but I will say this. I'll put a grand on the table that says it reliable!  

The best bloods I've ever seen come from Anglers won't hold a candle to bloods from most other tackle shops in the area and thats a fact.

When fishing the spring Striper run I use nothing but 8/0 circle hooks. I saw some bloods from Anglers on Fri that theres not a chanch in this world of them going on that hook.

In defense of prices everywhere. I never have understood why people cry so much about the price of bloodworms. I remember the days when a doz bloods were a $100 With that said, a gallon of milk was $.65 and a doz eggs $.25.

People will spend hundreds of dollars on rods, reels and all the rest of the arsenal we fishermen use. They'll spend $3.75 and up for one beer and not say a word about it.

When it comes to the most important thing we use (bait) they'll cry like a baby. I for one want the best bait I can buy! After all, I to have spent hundreds of dollars on just one rod and reel of the many.

The fact is, you have to pay to play fellas. Dig in those pockets and fork it up. Good bait is the best shot you'll have of getting a great fish. Even on a Wallyworld special.  

We could do a poll on the quality of Anglers bloodworms? I think you'll be surprised my friend but I assure you, I won't. Goodluck & tightlines


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Solution is simple!*

Start catching herring and using alternative baits like Bunker. If you stop buying them the price will come down. Believe me if a Bait shop loses money on dead worms, they will either come down in price or lose all their worms. Boycott them, works every time! Just my .02 worth. 

I refuse to buy Bloodworms anymore, they cost to much for the size and quantity you get. I started getting my own herring and bunker and Salt them down in a brine. I believe its a much better bait also.

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

AI4WD said:


> Start catching herring and using alternative baits like Bunker. If you stop buying them the price will come down. Believe me if a Bait shop loses money on dead worms, they will either come down in price or lose all their worms. Boycott them, works every time! Just my .02 worth.
> 
> I refuse to buy Bloodworms anymore, they cost to much for the size and quantity you get. I started getting my own herring and bunker and Salt them down in a brine. I believe its a much better bait also.
> 
> ...


Hey bud,

Have you used bunker/herring in spring for stripers? If so, how were your results?


----------



## coop (Apr 2, 2005)

You may try fresh chowder clams if you are not satisfied with the type or quality of bloodworms. They seem to work well in NJ and I just started using them and scored a striper. The price is reasonable - 2.50 a dozen at my local seafood market.

scott


----------



## coop (Apr 2, 2005)

pauky,

Cant speak for AI4WD, but they are the choice bait for surf fishing down here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

*bloodworms*

i agree 100% that blood from holiday is the best deal


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

Anybody who buys anything at Anglers ought to just drop their pants in the parking lot, grab their ankles and back into the store that way. It'll save everyone time.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Pauky I used to live line Herring at Saxis Island, VA*

Pauky, 

I used to liveline herring at Saxis Island, VA in April, back in the 70's. We would slay the Big Cows and Males! (IT WAS LEGAL THEN!) When CutBait fishing all we used most of the time was herring that we had Brined. Also, used frozen Bunker with the same amount of success! 

The trick is to plan ahead and make sure you have plenty of bait stashed in the freezer in the fall. I always buy about 50lbs of Bunker in November at 30 cents a pound and freeze it either vacuum packed and or Brined.

Got plenty of bait for the spring at AI and the Bay, but I do not fish the bay much anymore in the Spring because of the NO Season in the Spring. 

I also, vacuum pack Still Soft crabs all summer so I have plenty of softcrab/peeler bait in the Spring when everybody is searching for them. Buy a Good Quality Vacuum sealer. Stripers will hit Peeler, Herring, Bunker, and Cut Spot in the Spring just as quick as Bloodworms. 

Bloodworms might be your bait of choice in the Spring , but there are plenty of alternatives. My vacuum sealer has paid for itself a hundred times over the last 2 years. I can buy a five lb bag of Still Peelers or Softcrabs for 7.50 and Vacuum seal them and they can be ate or fished a year later. I buy them in the Summer Freeze them and they are fit to fish in the Spring and are just like they were the day you froze them. I also, buy crab aprons from a local crabber during the Summer and Freeze them. They are probably better than all the others because they will stay on the hook forever!

There are plenty of alternatives to Bloodworms if you plan ahead. Also, try Fishbites they are cheap and last forever in the Fridge! I have had fairly good success this spring with them. But get the Fishbites for Cold Water , or their imitation bloodworms. They seem to work pretty good. 

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Forrest, hope this finds you doing well my friend. I'll see ya soon!*

I've never had a problem getting quality bloodworms in the early spring. You just can't get them at Anglers!

IMHO bloodworms are the only bait to use for pre-spawn Stripers in the upper Chesapeake Bay. On the return trip, post-spawn Stripers will take herring and other larger cutbaits.

In the ocean, it's always fresh bunker, mullet or crab. I'll use some bloods, shrimp or clam if I want to play with the kings and all those other little fellas that live there. To each his own, if it ain't broke, don't fix it! .....Tightlines


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> I've never had a problem getting quality bloodworms in the early spring. You just can't get them at Anglers!
> 
> To each his own, if it ain't broke, don't fix it! .....Tightlines



basically summed up


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

*Angler's Quality*

Fellows I live just a hop skip and a jump away from Angler's and I wouldn't think of stopping there to by fresh quality bait. Fresh is not in their store and I'm sorry to say neither is price and quality. They bank on the last minute fisherman who forgot something and then that take advantage. Just my two living cents next door to them for 41 years. I stopped by SPSP with my wife Friday evening and recognized a couple of you guys from the pictures that you have posted. Reading your threads the last several weeks is giving me the itch to fish, just wish I had the time. Thanks for letting me enjoy what I love to do most through your postings. Tightlines.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

AI4WD,

Thanks for the response!

It looks like you have a serious operation going on with your bait--impressive. I don't have the facilities, i.e. freezer, to setup like that. For the spring time, I think I'd like to stick with the bloodworms because I think Hat80 has made a pretty good point regarding it. I looked on the fishbites Web site lastnight for the bloods and I'm tempted to order some, but reading their description for the cold water fishbites, I'm now concerned if the fishbites bloodworm flavor will be less effective in this sub 65 degree water.

As for now, I think I'll just drive around the other end of the beltway and just stop by Holiday Sports and get quality bloods at a non-rip-off price. I think I'll pick up a dozen nightcrawlers and try one hook as an experiment for my next trip to SPSP.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*How Could Your Remember????*

Hat80,

I told my wife about the 1 gallon milk being $.65 and dozen eggs being $.25 and asked her what year she thought it was. She said 1950. How could you remember these prices when you were 4 years old, let alone buying the bloodworms at $100 per dozen?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

AI4WD said:


> Pauky,
> 
> I also, buy crab aprons from a local crabber during the Summer and Freeze them. They are probably better than all the others because they will stay on the hook forever!
> 
> There are plenty of alternatives to Bloodworms if you plan ahead. Also, try Fishbites they are cheap and last forever in the Fridge! I have had fairly good success this spring with them. But get the Fishbites for Cold Water , or their imitation bloodworms. They seem to work pretty good.



Interesting suggestion on using crab aprons. Which ones do you buy...the ones that are opened or the ones that are still flush against the crabs body? Any difference in the two? I catch lots of crabs and have bought lots of crabs. One place I once shopped for crabs always removed the aprons. Not sure if they took em off before or after steaming. Perhaps they sold em or gave em away in their raw state. I'll give freezing them a try this year. 
Do they work best for stripers only? And in spring/winter only? Any other fish take a liking to the aprons? Thanks in advance.

Another point you made.....about the bloodworm scented Fishbites. I was gonna ask if anyone had tried them this spring in Maryland. Read down this thread to your post and saw the first mention of them. How successful were you this spring with the bloodworm scented Fishbites? Did you use an entire piece? Did the fish get em off the hook? Average size of the fish that took them?
Thanks again!


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*I have to admit*

I bought three bags from anglers this weekend and they were really nice and fat, and stayed alive in the fridge all weekend.

...place is still pricey though. I'm with ya'll.

for what its worth.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*FishBites*

I picked up a bag of fish bites. Made of squid strips, dyed red and smell pretty strong. (I have them double bagged and in a tupperware container and it still smells).

I have had a problem with threading "worm" on the hook, since the strips are not that wide and have a hard time fitting on a 6/0 -8/0 hook.

I imagine that these worms would do great for catfish. But I have not given up on them. After all a dozen fishbites cost me $4.

If you see me out, and want to try one, let me know, since I am not sure if I am the best candidate for testing new bait on the spring rock 

Jeff


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*fyremanjef*

How about the $7.25 Bag O Worms pleasantly scented ones...imitation bloodworm from Fishbites?......have ya tried them since they came out a few weeks back?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

waters too cold for them to work their best. and i would definately like the temps on my side, esp when you have mr. hat and his crew dunkin real fat REAL ones right next to ya!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Ok, not fishbites sorry*

Sorry, I picked up these from a tackle shop in OC. Not "fish bites" but squid strips that are red and smelly 

Here is the link..
Squid strips 
Jeff


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> Sorry, I picked up these from a tackle shop in OC. Not "fish bites" but squid strips that are red and smelly
> 
> Here is the link..
> Squid strips
> Jeff



I was gonna say "how'd ya get $4 fishbites?"


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I picked up a bag this week at Anglers. Unfortunately, its the only place between here and Annapolis that I know of selling them right now. I'm not gonna go way out of my way to go to Holiday's. The guy pulled the bag from the frig, saw they sucked, and went back and got a better bag. That siad, half the bag still sucked. I got enough decent worms to catch some fish nd have a good time, but 6 good worms (which appeared to be Sand worms rather than bloodworms...) and 6 crap worms that don't fit on a hook should be sold as 6, not 12. I like what I heard Holidays is doing--selling jumbos. That's the way to go. I'd rather pay $8 for 6 jumbos than $10 for 6 jumbos and 6 useless worms.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Early season report on Fishbites bloodworm flavor. 

Have had a test pole out every time I've fished this spring. So far, not a fish. Did get some nibbles I attributed to perch, but no hookups. From my limited test, it looks like the stripers are ignoring it.

Not going to waste my time with it anymore until the run is over. Will experiment with the normal perch/croaker bite later in the season.

I'm not surprised. I have about every flavor Fishbites make and have had mediocre luck with them this far up the bay. Has to do with the low salinity according to their web site. I recently got some cold water versions I want to try. More scent so it may be more effective? Guess we'll see. Have used shrimp/squid flavors at PLO with better results. Makes sense... more salt in the water.

As far as real bloods. Have seen decent and rip-off worms at stranglers. Hard to predict. I don't buy from them anymore. Warrens in GB and Chesapeake B&T in Severna Park have good worms... when they have them. Call first. 
.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> I picked up a bag this week at Anglers. Unfortunately, its the only place between here and Annapolis that I know of selling them right now. I'm not gonna go way out of my way to go to Holiday's. *The guy pulled the bag from the frig, saw they sucked, and went back and got a better bag. That siad, half the bag still sucked. * I got enough decent worms to catch some fish nd have a good time, but 6 good worms (which appeared to be Sand worms rather than bloodworms...) and 6 crap worms that don't fit on a hook should be sold as 6, not 12. I like what I heard Holidays is doing--selling jumbos. That's the way to go. I'd rather pay $8 for 6 jumbos than $10 for 6 jumbos and 6 useless worms.




That's what happened to me, only he threw that crappy bag back into the fridge for the next poor soul; it must have been you.  

Do ya'll think anyone working stranglers reads this board and what we're saying?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*For SevernaParkFishH's sake*

I hope not!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks BB.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Fishbites and Perch , Good But*

No stripers as of yet. So, it may be they are better in warmer water too  The Crab Aprons I get from a guy who sheds out Softcrabs for Restauant sales. When he cleans his Softcrabs for sale to the restaurants he takes the aprons off as part of the cleaning process. He saves them in quart bags and I buy them from him . 

The aprons work for everything trout, croaker and Spot love them. They stay on the hook great and for kids it is even more useful. You do not spend all day baiting hooks because they can do it themselves. A quart bag will last forever as long as kept on Ice. 

I think my verdict on fishbites is still not decided, untill the water warms up some more. The boys down in TX and LA swear by them in the surf. I have plenty on hand so will try them in the surf later this year. 

My freezer lol....is huge so I have a compartment I made in the bottom for long term bait storage. But my wife still hates the idea of 50lbs of bunke in her freezer....   Oh well...  

By the way, I still dump money in Bloodies once in a while, but not as much as I used tooo. FYI Seahawk Sportscenter on RT 13, outside of Pocomoke City, Still has the Best Bloodworks in this area of Worcester County. Big and Fat   

Hooks up,
Forrest

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

anyone got a phone number for Holiday Sports or at least directions from the beltway?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks*

I did a search and found where MJ had mentioned using them a couple years back. Some place called Kools is where he got his.

I'll ask around my area to see if I can locate some. Sure was hoping I could have used the hard shell ones. Me and my thrifty ways.  

Thanks again


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

http://www.holidaysportsinc.com/


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Some place called Kools


http://www.freshmarylandseafood.com/aboutus.cfm


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Hat80, I am waiting for your response!*

What year?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

I got some jumbo bloods yesterday from Holiday Sports....very healthy, very big, very impressive.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*Crab Aprons?*

Hello guys, Im new to the the site. Been looking at the forums for a while and figured i could learn something from you guys. I hear you guys talking about crab aprons and i have no idea what they are. Can someone fill me in? Thanks


----------



## Maxwell (Sep 20, 2004)

I went to Holiday Sports and to Cheverly Sports this week and got bloods. They were both excellent!! Very big, healthy and long. I did not ask for the jumbos at Holidays. Cheverly was a $1.00+ more than Holiday's and all were fat and perhaps slightly bigger (but not by much). I will continue going to both. Thanks for the info.

Max

P.S. Green Cart it was good meeting you yesterday. Hope to see again soon. Things were quiet after you left untill about 5:30 when I finally hooked up with a decent one (~28").


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Xray Lima said:


> Hello guys, Im new to the the site. Been looking at the forums for a while and figured i could learn something from you guys. I hear you guys talking about crab aprons and i have no idea what they are. Can someone fill me in? Thanks


The part on the backside you pull off.










The discussion was about aprons off of "soft" crabs though.
.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

AI4WD said:


> Start catching herring and using alternative baits like Bunker. If you stop buying them the price will come down. Believe me if a Bait shop loses money on dead worms, they will either come down in price or lose all their worms. Boycott them, works every time! Just my .02 worth.
> 
> I refuse to buy Bloodworms anymore, they cost to much for the size and quantity you get. I started getting my own herring and bunker and Salt them down in a brine. I believe its a much better bait also.
> 
> ...


Forrest,

Sometimes you can rely on alternate baits, but there are times when only one thing will do. When I first moved to Maryland and started fishing the spring spawn, I tried bunker and alewife and consistently got outfished by the guys with bloodies.

I learned how to fish on the Atlantic, I can see how bloodworms seems like a goofy bait for big stripers. I cannot imagine using anything other than fresh bunker in the fall.

But it works, and the best we can do is find the good dealers.

And now I sound like a crack addict...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah SF......the tackle shops start calling ya on your cell to let you know your shipment(of Bloods) is in  .....the R


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*you crach addicts are all the same!*



> Yeah SF......the tackle shops start calling ya on your cell to let you know your shipment(of Bloods) is in .....the R



Sandflea...I feel your pain!

hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*Thanks Bubba*

Thanks Bubba for the picture demo. I had no idea that those could be used for bait.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Alternative baits...*



AI4WD said:


> ...Start catching herring and using alternative baits like Bunker.


Better yet - fresh butterfish at the local supermarket when they have it. Always keep some in the cooler for the surf.

Sandcrab


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Sandcrab,

Good hearing from you. What do you catch with butterfish? I seen them at asian markets for cheap all the time... bay or the ocean?


----------

